
Building a Site in 24 Hours and Growing It to +$2M/Year - nicoserdeir
https://www.failory.com/mistakes/gadget-flow
======
rpowers
Props to the founder, but what is this article supposed to achieve? Nothing
stood out about the process this app/company took. The website seems filled
with ads and similar articles.

~~~
gus_massa
[I agree.]

From the article:

> _The initial product looked nothing like today’s version._

So, the 24 hours part is totally irrelevant. I can build a prototype in 1 hour
(just register the a domain and upload an index.html page) and then use the
rest of the time to get a better version.

~~~
evanvar
Thanks for your comment, we've actually launched the entire V1 not just an
index page but it was definitely due to the fact that we were very familiar
with web development.

Hope that helps :-)

------
petraeus
Honestly looks like a site that was made in 12 hrs, and its just a bunch of
random cheap chinese made junk. There is nothing compelling about this brand
or the products listed. Browsed the site for about 10mins and cant remember
one thing that stood out.

------
coolspot
> Evan is the founder of Gadget Flow, the number one platform to discover the
> best products on the market.

Are they bigger than the Product Hunt? I doubt so.

~~~
chrisco255
Well the funny thing about "number one" is that it can be defined in so many
ways. It's a good marketing tack.

~~~
WalterGR
Yeah, I always chuckle when I see that. "Leading" is another good one.

[https://www.google.com/search?q="we+are+the+leading"](https://www.google.com/search?q="we+are+the+leading")

[https://www.google.com/search?q="leading+provider"](https://www.google.com/search?q="leading+provider")

[https://www.google.com/search?q="leading+source+for"](https://www.google.com/search?q="leading+source+for")

Every press release: "Foo Corp., the leading noun-er of noun, announced
today..."

Googling site:prnewswire.com "the leading" \-
[https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aprnewswire.com+"the+l...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aprnewswire.com+"the+leading")
\- "About 98,000 results".

